# Terral:  Here is Comet Elenin: (for real)



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 10, 2011)

Discovered December 10, 2010, Comet Elenin (also known as C/2010 X1 (Elenin) by Astronomers) showed up as a very faint &#8220;speck&#8221; of fuzzy haze detected on a CCD image acquired by Leonid Elenin of Moscow, by utilizing a remotely controlled telescope at the ISON-NM Observatory (H15).

In astrometrical terms, the comet was around magnitude 19 when it made its appearance through the 18 inch reflecting telescope. During the month of September 2011, the comet should become bright enough to be an easy target for backyard astronomers in North America and South America as it gets closer.

At magnitude 19 on the index for luminosity it is very dim and only 1/23rd the brightness of the Hale-Bopp comet.  Too, it will be several 10s of million miles more distance from Earth as H-B, but will still still be a spectacular sight for those brief days it is visible, mostly for those in the southern hemisphere.






Comet Elenin
_Courtesy: The Hubble Space Telescope Institute, Maryland, USA-NASA_

*I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*

Questions?

Robert


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 10, 2011)

Robert,

Terral is bulletproof. He has constructed conspiracies to protect his conspiracies.

Instead of constantly trying to use facts and reason (things that he is impervious to, I promise), just ridicule him. Keeps your blood pressure lower.

Werd to teh wise.


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 10, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Robert,
> 
> Terral is bulletproof. He has constructed conspiracies to protect his conspiracies.
> 
> ...



Great warning. Fun.

Oddly, Pill Platt  of "Bad Astronomy" and I have been doing this with the woo woo crowd for 13 years now, mostly with Art Bell (Fart Smell) and Richard Hoagland (Hogdick) and its a blast of fun. They are outcast from "Psychos-R-Us", tragically. They are all techno terrorists with an IQ hovering between that of a field mouse and musk melon. Same 'ol, same 'ol.

What has been learned is if you simply nail them to their own demented wall, they fall quiet. The downside, they then grab onto the next "woo woo" craziness and it begins again.  Sort of akin to an insect outbreak.

Thank you.  Great post.

I am warned.

Robert


----------



## RadiomanATL (Feb 10, 2011)

Robert_Stephens said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Robert,
> ...



Terral's not the type to fall quiet. The reason his conspiracies don't come true is because of another conspiracy.

Like I said, conspiracies to protect his conspiracies. Art Bell would think that Terral is loony. Scouts honor. This dude is way offa his rocker.


----------



## Toro (Feb 10, 2011)

Robert_Stephens said:


> Discovered December 10, 2010, Comet Elenin (also known as C/2010 X1 (Elenin) by Astronomers) showed up as a very faint speck of fuzzy haze detected on a CCD image acquired by Leonid Elenin of Moscow, by utilizing a remotely controlled telescope at the ISON-NM Observatory (H15).
> 
> In astrometrical terms, the comet was around magnitude 19 when it made its appearance through the 18 inch reflecting telescope. During the month of September 2011, the comet should become bright enough to be an easy target for backyard astronomers in North America and South America as it gets closer.
> 
> ...



You're lying, you government stooge!


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 10, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Gotcha. Being objective, it may well be Tarrel is locked into the dark underbelly of a severe cross dressing phase, and why he is often apprehended at Walmart in several princess' outfits.  Just a fleeting thought.

Robert


----------



## syrenn (Feb 10, 2011)

Robert_Stephens said:


> Discovered December 10, 2010, Comet Elenin (also known as C/2010 X1 (Elenin) by Astronomers) showed up as a very faint speck of fuzzy haze detected on a CCD image acquired by Leonid Elenin of Moscow, by utilizing a remotely controlled telescope at the ISON-NM Observatory (H15).
> 
> In astrometrical terms, the comet was around magnitude 19 when it made its appearance through the 18 inch reflecting telescope. During the month of September 2011, the comet should become bright enough to be an easy target for backyard astronomers in North America and South America as it gets closer.
> 
> ...





Very cool.  Thanks


----------



## whitehall (Feb 10, 2011)

Damn I was counting on seeing the northern lights from my back porch in southwest Virginia if the magnetic field changed on March 15. Maybe next time.


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 10, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> > Discovered December 10, 2010, Comet Elenin (also known as C/2010 X1 (Elenin) by Astronomers) showed up as a very faint speck of fuzzy haze detected on a CCD image acquired by Leonid Elenin of Moscow, by utilizing a remotely controlled telescope at the ISON-NM Observatory (H15).
> ...



Well, you are most welcome. Thank you. And too, we will all be here, on March 15th, as always.....

Robert


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 10, 2011)

Robert_Stephens said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Robert_Stephens said:
> ...


you notice he has disappeared for now


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, I noticed he is missing. As usual for all woo woos--hit and run. If only they had a base education. Hoagland, after investigating, has a 2.9 grade point from HS (C-). No college, has never consulted for CBS and would be shot in the face with a sawed off Solid Rocket Booster if he came within 2 LYs of NASA. But, the beauty of dementia, I suppose.

Robert


----------



## Terral (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> Discovered December 10, 2010, Comet Elenin (also known as C/2010 X1 (Elenin) by Astronomers) showed up as a very faint speck of fuzzy haze detected on a CCD image acquired by Leonid Elenin of Moscow, by utilizing a remotely controlled telescope at the ISON-NM Observatory (H15) ...



The ELEnin Comet is a cover story for the brown dwarf that will break through the solar ecliptic plane on March 4, 2011 to cause the *March 15, 2011 Pole Shift Event* (my timeline post). Robert was given list of 15 symptoms (this post) that the earth has been experiencing with growing regularity since 2004 in this post, for which Robert has no answer at all. I strongly recommend that everyone research the evidence in those two posts and draw conclusions for yourself.

The brown dwarf entering the inner parts of our solar system is preparing to make an orbit around the sun that happens once every 3600 years. The brown dwarf will be in perigee position nearest the sun on Sept. 11, 2011, or exactly ten years after the 9/11 attacks; which Robert here seems to think is a mere coincidence. Leonid Elenin (weak profile) is a code word (topic) that contains the elements of the brown dwarf coming from the *Leo* Constellation (lion) and leonids are meteor showers. A '*nin*' (link) is a '*person, obligation or duty*,' which is the duty of the Globalists Banksters who have known about this 'event' for a very long time.

Once again Robert is pushing the Govt Cover Story to lull everyone to sleep, when you should be preparing for a cataclysmic event.

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 11, 2011)

Tarral Packlid,

It is not a government "story", honey, it was from the University of Mass, MIT. And from the photos of fact from the HST. Do you understand the difference between a fact and a pathological lie?

You are a Packlid.

Robert


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 11, 2011)

Robert_Stephens said:


> Tarral Packlid,
> 
> It is not a government "story", honey, it was from the University of Mass, MIT. And from the photos of fact from the HST. Do you understand the difference between a fact and a pathological lie?
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Feb 11, 2011)

I was saving that, hoping 'Reginald', er, I mean, Tarral, would then ask, "what is a packlid?"  I love it.  Perfect.

Robert


----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2011)

robert_stephens said:


> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> > robert_stephens said:
> ...



crossing dressing ?...is that what you like to imagine ?


----------



## Terral (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Lol:



Lolissima said:


> If you are who you really claim to be... If you really work for NASA as you claim you do... If you really ARE RIGHT about what you expose on your posts...
> May I ask, WHAT DRIVES YOU TO BEHAVE LIKE A TOTAL IGNORANT TEENAGER IN HIGH SCHOOL THAT HAS A SMALL PENIS AND RESORTS TO BULLYING OTHERS TO COMPENSATE FOR HIS LACK OF SELF STEEM??????????
> 
> 
> ...


The shill does not write here any more from what I gather. However, if you really want to see Nibiru ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnnbSn8yQkw]AstrolPatroit Releases Nibiru Information[/ame]

... then watch this video in full screen mode. The faint red image in the dark star location in the center of those orbiting satellites is what many call Nibiru.


----------



## darceke (Apr 25, 2011)

There are no squares in space...

Ummm, excuse me but if you think that doctored photo is an image of Elenin, you should read what Sydney Star Gazers has to say about the very same image.  Since I can't post a link (need to have 15 posts before this site will allow it), follow these directions;  Go to sydney star gazers, find the search box mid-way through the right column, type in Elenid, read todays first post.  

A reputable observatory, Sydney Star Gazers points out that there are "no squares in space".  The image of Elenin used in this thread was referred to like this:  'We do not know where this picture came from but we now believe it could be suspect'. In our pictures below, follow the pictures from left going right and you will see that at the centre of the supposed comet are 3 rectangles&#8230;&#8230;

This image is highly suspect. Its chit like this that has us all of us regular people wondering what's going on...and really, it must prevent you from sleeping at night.


----------



## Terral (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Darceke:



darceke said:


> ...This image is highly suspect. Its chit like this that has us all of us regular people wondering what's going on...and really, it must prevent you from sleeping at night.



No kidding. Lots of people are tracking this ELE object to conclude we are looking at *MUCH more than a mere comet* (Link).


----------



## follower316 (Apr 28, 2011)

I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!

Questions?

Robert 
__________________
Robert A.M. Stephens, LLC


THE WORLD WILL FOREVER MORE BE THE SAME AFTER THE JAPAN QUAKE BAKE - WAY TO GO ROBERT, YOUR PROPHETIC VISION IS (WAS) PATHETIC


----------



## DRaiden (Jun 30, 2011)

Robert_Stephens said:


> *I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*
> Robert



*U Freaking Monkeys* 

Terral is crazy but u are blind.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 30, 2011)

DRaiden said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> > *I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*
> ...


Do a google search of "Robert Stephens" or "RAMS" and see for yourself how crazy he his.


----------



## consciousgod (Jun 30, 2011)

Elenin is a very dangerous comet because it is a long period comet whose tail the Earth passes through. Comets are not balls of ice and dust like Nasa states. Nasa will not release this information because there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it except panic.  Sit back and enjoy the ride and be thankful to be alive in this time to bear witness to this event.

Comets are electric space capacitors. Comets are electromagnetically connected to the sun and planets by EM ropes (JPL, 2005). Extreme EM can cause earthquakes. This is what HAARP research is based upon. EM energy lubricates fault lines. The reason Elenin is causing quakes when others do not is because Elenin has been in deep space a long time gathering electrons to energize the sun by discharging its capacitance.  A comets positively charged metallic core is ideal for storing electrons in the core's atomic structure.

Comets pick up electrons as they fly through space. The longer in space without discharging, the more electricity is stored in the comet. When the comet approaches the sun, it begins to glow because the electric circuit is energized by the sun&#8217;s proton wind.  The hydrogen protons combine with the oxygen in the solar wind to produce water in the comet's tail through combustion; which creates visible photons.  The sun provides the positive charge and the stored electrons provide the negative charge to complete an electric circuit. The metal comet nucleus behaves similar to the filament on a lightbulb when positive and negative wires are attached. The bulb glows.

Comets do the same thing when the comet encounters the solar wind.  The luminosity can increase by a million times when the comet discharges its capacitance to the sun. The infrared signature for comet Elenin suggests the charge Elenin is carrying is so large that when the comet dumps its capacitance, the resulting photon flare up will engulf the Earth as the Earth passes through the tail.

When Elenin was 14 AUs away on June 14, 2007, Nasa photographed the comet when they took the infrared image for google sky. The infrared image indicates Elenin&#8217;s infrared electrical signature is 17 million miles across with xray jets extending over 100 million miles from Elenin. When Elenin flares and dumps its electron load (electricity), the photon flash will be so great that it will instantly turn everything on the earth&#8217;s surface into light energy.

The reasons other comets are not a threat is that most comets do not pass between the earth and the sun putting the earth in the tail. Also, comets with periods of a a hundred years or so are able to dump their charge more frequently which keeps the IR signature low.

Elenin is different. There is no other object is space that humans have identified that has an electric signature like Elenin.  This is why the governments of the world are building bunkers deep within the Earth.  This is why the seed vault was built in Greenland.  This is why the US government is spending like there is no tomorrow.  This is why our weather is changing now.  This is why we have civil unrest around the world.  It's Rapture time. 

God is light and He is coming for you. See you all on the other side.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Robert_Stephens said:


> *I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*
> 
> Questions?
> 
> Robert



I am researching the Elenin/Niburu claims and ran across this site.  Wasn't the world forever changed on 3/16/11 for the people of Japan?

Perhaps not armageddon doom, but a notable event none the less.

The next alignments the Elenin/Niburu crowd are discussing are around the 9/11/11 time frame for increased solar activity, and the Sept 22-28 time window for increased EQ activity.

If there are notable events in either time frame, I'm going to lend more credence to this Elenin/Niburu thing.  Not that I understand WHAT is affecting the earth, but the alignments do seem to have an effect on the earth.  The effects may not be Armageddon doom, but again, I'll have to wonder if there are significant effects around those dates...


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 7, 2011)

OMG!  I need to buy new sneakers and bluejeans to prepare for THE arrival.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> OMG!  I need to buy new sneakers and bluejeans to prepare for THE arrival.



Assuming this is sarcasm, I hope you are right and nothing happens in September.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 7, 2011)

Why that's the same comet I saw just 10,000 years ago.  Just another fraud...


----------



## Meister (Sep 7, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!  I need to buy new sneakers and bluejeans to prepare for THE arrival.
> ...



Hi, Terrel...how have you been?  Still buying silver?


----------



## Meister (Sep 7, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> > *I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*
> ...



No matter what name you go by...your still full of BS.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Meister said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > Robert_Stephens said:
> ...



Hello,

I am not Terrell.  I am a stay at home mom with a part time job - here is my website with my picture and information about me.  XXXXXX

I am just curious, and of course if there is anything to this, concerned.

I find your knee jerk reaction interesting and telling.


----------



## Meister (Sep 7, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Agapemom said:
> ...



Pardon my mistake...I just couldn't believe there were more than one goofball posting the same drivel.....Terrel


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Meister said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



WOW - I find Terrell to be an extremist and very irritating and am hopeful that nothing comes of these dates.  When I first saw your post debunking Terrell, I assumed that you were an objective person seeking a rational balance.

Obviously my assumption is wrong.


----------



## Meister (Sep 7, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Agapemom said:
> ...



Maybe YOU can answer me a question....with Elenin/Niburu, if it's has the force to do all that you say with the earthquakes in Japan...how come it can't change our tides?  I mean if it has that much force...our tides would be all screwed up, and yet they aren't.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Meister said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I don't know.  As I said earlier, I have no idea what is causing the effects, I just find it interesting that there seem to be so many significant earth quakes on or near the alignment dates, and I've been following the USGS website daily and the 4s, 5s, and 6s have been steadily increasing.

I have a friend who works at NASA and he is not concerned with Elenin, but is concerned (seriously) about the magnetic ribbon - another topic I only know a little bit about.  (Google space weather magnetic ribbon for more info. on that). 

IF the "force" that Elenin is exerting (or Niburu behind it, which I find harder to believe) is electric, would THAT affect tides?  I would assume that the only force that would affect tides would be gravitational???

I just find all of this interesting, but if there is any chance that there is something to this and that it could get worse (they claim this next alignment has Elenin closer to the earth) then I find it concerning.

But what I find more concerning than EQs, is the idea that Elenin is an electrically charged mass and that it could somehow affect the sun and cause something similar to the Carrington Event.  (Google that because I can't post links)


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 7, 2011)

Everyone knows that Obama caused the Japanese earthquakes.

Or was it gay sex?  I forget.


----------



## Liability (Sep 7, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> Everyone knows that Obama caused the Japanese earthquakes.
> 
> Or was it gay sex?  I forget.



It COULD be both.


----------



## Douger (Sep 7, 2011)

Leave Elenin alone !!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc]LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 7, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> > *I guarantee on the morning and afternoon and forever more on March 16th, the world will be exactly as it is as I write this, 2-10-2011. Totally, 120%. PERIOD!--THERE WILL BE NO DISASTER OR IMPACT OF ANY KIND ON MARCH 15TH, 2011!!*
> ...



Hey Terral, welcome back.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 7, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Agapemom said:
> ...



So now Elenin/Niburu is no longer a Romulan cloaked warp speed brown dwarf star, but has changed to an electrically charged mass of unknown size? 

They are now adding shape shifting to Elenin's magic properties. I wonder if their next claim will be that it teleports in and out of the solar system at will?


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 7, 2011)

They are now adding shape shifting to Elenin's magic properties. I wonder if their next claim will be that it teleports in and out of the solar system at will?  


Naah only I can do that.
I am the only one of my species on thsi miserable little planet.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 7, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> They are now adding shape shifting to Elenin's magic properties. I wonder if their next claim will be that it teleports in and out of the solar system at will?
> 
> 
> Naah only I can do that.
> I am the only one of my species on thsi miserable little planet.



If he could do that, why would his ass be riding around on a comet that we only see every couple of million years or so? I think he's a scam, like the god entity on Sha Ka Ree.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

JWBooth said:


> Hey Terral, welcome back.





Rat in the Hat said:


> So now Elenin/Niburu is no longer a Romulan cloaked warp speed brown dwarf star, but has changed to an electrically charged mass of unknown size?
> 
> They are now adding shape shifting to Elenin's magic properties. I wonder if their next claim will be that it teleports in and out of the solar system at will?



Obviously no one can come here with legitimate questions. Perhaps I'm too gullible, but it seems like something is affecting the earth and I'd like to know more about it.

It is equally obvious that you (rat in the hat) aren't educated about the various theories surrounding this topic and I find your sarcasm demeaning.

I can't post links, but if you google a sentence from this paragraph you can begin to learn more (and hopefully disparage others less)

"Dr Omerbashichs paper was released on April 11, 2011 and is titled Astronomical Alignments as the cause of ~M6 + seismicity. His basic idea is that as planetary bodies align with the Earth, that seismic activity increases...

...Dr Omerbashich doesnt explain the dynamic processes behind planetary alignments and how these impact on seismicity. He simply provides historic data suggesting that physical processes are indeed occurring during an alignment that cause the seismic activity. So that naturally leads to the question, what is happening during a planetary alignment that would cause earthquakes on Earth? The main candidate for a viable response to this question is the electric universe or plasma cosmology model."

If you are here to simply disparage others, then by all means - don't google "Plasma Cosmology Model" or "Magnetic Ribbon Space Weather" and especially stay away from googling parts of the text quoted above, because you wouldn't want to confuse yourself with scientific research.  (sarcasm intended because you dished it out first)

And by the way, should you look up that article you will see that it debunks the Niburu (dwarf plantet) concept, which doesn't ring true to me either, but it does conclude (and with very rational and convincing arguments) that "The dates of September 26 and November 23, 2011 will be very important to watch in terms of high magnitude earthquakes as Elenin swings in a 90 degree arc through the inner solar system, and aligns with both the Earth and the sun."

But more concerning to me than earthquakes is the idea that this Elenin (whatever it is) could cause increased solar activity that could result in something like a Carrington Event.  Another search term that you should absolutely not Google if you are only here to disparage others.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 7, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Terral, welcome back.
> ...



And it's obvious that you haven't been here long enough to read all the other crap the dipshit conspiracists have posted about your precious Niburu. We've seen it all. The brown dwarf entering our solar system faster than light speed. Having to buy silver to somehow prevent the destruction of our planet. Photos of a moonrise in the Antarctic with claims that it is Niburu. Claims that it would cause martial law to be imposed. Claims that it was supposed to cause an earthquake in NYC back in July. Claims that it would reverse Earth's magnetic poles.

And all Elenin is in reality is a very small inconseqential comet, that won't get closer than 23 million miles.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...


should I be scared?


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And it's obvious that you haven't been here long enough to read all the other crap the dipshit conspiracists have posted about your precious Niburu. We've seen it all. The brown dwarf entering our solar system faster than light speed. Having to buy silver to somehow prevent the destruction of our planet. Photos of a moonrise in the Antarctic with claims that it is Niburu. Claims that it would cause martial law to be imposed. Claims that it was supposed to cause an earthquake in NYC back in July. Claims that it would reverse Earth's magnetic poles.
> 
> And all Elenin is in reality is a very small inconseqential comet, that won't get closer than 23 million miles.



And it is equally obvious that you are too small minded to even read what I just said (for comprehension) or to look up the article before firing back yet another sarcastic reply.  I just debunked "my precious Niburu" yet you obviously missed that.

And since you know it all, it is surprising that you don't understand the concept of illogical arguments.

Regardless of the fact that I AM aware of most of the crack pot theories (and have seen all of the ones you've listed on other sites) the existence of crack pot theories is in no way relevant to serious attempts to understand this phenomenon.

SOMETHING is happening, or there wouldn't be a need for crack pot theories to explain the events.

But of course, in your world everything is in order.

Move along.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 7, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Agapemom said:
> ...



Did you get scared when Hale-Bopp passed through in 1997? Or Halley's comet in 1986?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 7, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > And it's obvious that you haven't been here long enough to read all the other crap the dipshit conspiracists have posted about your precious Niburu. We've seen it all. The brown dwarf entering our solar system faster than light speed. Having to buy silver to somehow prevent the destruction of our planet. Photos of a moonrise in the Antarctic with claims that it is Niburu. Claims that it would cause martial law to be imposed. Claims that it was supposed to cause an earthquake in NYC back in July. Claims that it would reverse Earth's magnetic poles.
> ...



Then why don't the folks with these theories publish them in peer reviewed journals instead of on YouTube?

They are just looking for attention, and views on their YouTube pages. They know if they make up some video with a wacky theory, they'll get the attention they crave.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


 saw hale bopp from my own front yard... what's to be scared of it's just a matter of time till we get hit nothing can be done anyway.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 7, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Of course something can be done. Terral gave us the secret for survival...*BUY SILVER!!!!!!!*


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


 can't eat silver.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 7, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Silver foil works better than tin foil for lining hats?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

JWBooth said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


 copper or gold is best!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 7, 2011)

JWBooth said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



He said we had to buy silver in any form we could get our hands on. Coins, ingots, jewelry, etc.

He never did get around to telling us what to do with it though.

I took it on myself to take 200 silver coins and glue them to my roof in the shape of Superman's symbol. And I have to say it worked! I haven't been hit by a comet since I did it!


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 7, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...




Good thinking


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You are simply beyond reasoning with.  Until you bother to look up and read the article I posted, and you have some idea of the "electrical theory of the universe" and you've looked up "plasma cosmology" we can't have a logical discussion.


----------



## Meister (Sep 7, 2011)

I read your article on the magnetic ribbon.  I don't see this as threatening as you and your friend does.  Please be specific on why we should fear it....They don't even know if it's a danger or not.  Why do we always have to fear the 1 in 10 million chance?  Do you fly or drive?  You should fear that so much more.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Meister said:


> I read your article on the magnetic ribbon.  I don't see this as threatening as you and your friend does.  Please be specific on why we should fear it....They don't even know if it's a danger or not.  Why do we always have to fear the 1 in 10 million chance?  Do you fly or drive?  You should fear that so much more.



THANK you for engaging in rational discussion.

JUST a plain geomagnetic storm along the lines of the Carrington Event would spell doom for our electronic-dependent society.  And that alone has me concerned.  

I have more I'd like to share, but I want to post links.  How long until I can post links?


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Meister said:


> I read your article on the magnetic ribbon.  I don't see this as threatening as you and your friend does.  Please be specific on why we should fear it....They don't even know if it's a danger or not.  Why do we always have to fear the 1 in 10 million chance?  Do you fly or drive?  You should fear that so much more.



I didn't post an article on the magnetic ribbon - I just said to google the term.  Since you can post links, what article did you read so that I can know where you are coming from?


----------



## Meister (Sep 7, 2011)

Mystery of the Giant Ribbon, Solved? - NASA Science


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Meister said:


> Mystery of the Giant Ribbon, Solved? - NASA Science



No, but I've seen that article.  It is much more involved than that.  

Do I just have to reply 15 times to get to post links, or do I have to create 15 unique topics before I can post links?


----------



## Avatar9 (Sep 7, 2011)

Did Bush declare martial law yet? Is it safe to leave the bunker?


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Meister said:


> Mystery of the Giant Ribbon, Solved? - NASA Science



I'm not sticking around long enough to post 15 messages, so I'll just give enough text of websites I'm looking at that you can Google them and get the right link.

The website that is most pertinent to the original discussion can be found as hit #1 if you Google - "Dr Omerbashich doesnt explain the dynamic processes behind planetary alignments and how these impact on seismicity"

For information related to my concerns with the Magnetic Ribbon and CMEs Google "The Coming: A Boeing Whistleblowers Warning Will a Massive Celestial System Change Our Solar System?"  and choose the PDF file (2nd link in search results)  This is LONG - VERY LONG.  The Boeing employee in this article is not the same person as my NASA friend.  My NASA friend said that he's been following this for years and as a result of what he knows, he already has a self-sustaining community.  He left the community to take this current (temporary) job with NASA to make more money to go back and add to his facilities at his community.

This is the kind of thing that gives me pause.  He knows more about science than I'll ever hope to.  Science is not my forte.  So if he is taking this that seriously, it makes me want to try to figure it all out and that is what I'm trying to do.


----------



## Meister (Sep 7, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Mystery of the Giant Ribbon, Solved? - NASA Science
> ...



5 more posts


----------



## Meister (Sep 7, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Mystery of the Giant Ribbon, Solved? - NASA Science
> ...



With all due respect...you sound just like the typical conspiracy theorist.  You take that 1 in a million and expound on the 1.


----------



## Meister (Sep 7, 2011)

You never did answer my questions on whether your fly or drive.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Meister said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



LOL our posts crossed paths.  I'm heading out to take my middle son to dinner.  If you look up the 2nd article I posted and had the time to read (eventually you'll have to skim) through it all, you'll still be reading/skimming when I get back!  LOL ;-)

I am always open for new ways of looking at things, and as I've said, I'm hoping that nothing happens during the Elenin alignments this September, but if I continue to get harrassed by the likes of Rat-whatever his name is, I might as well just move along because I should be spending time with my kids instead of arguing on the Internet...


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Meister said:


> You never did answer my questions on whether your fly or drive.



I fly and drive


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 7, 2011)

Big news. The cloaking device failed, and they managed to get a photo of Elenin/Niburu.

Terral was right. We do have to fear it's arrival.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

Meister said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Agapemom said:
> ...


 then why aren't you?


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 7, 2011)

Meister said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



With all due respect...you sound just like the typical sheeple that believes everything the Main Stream Media tells you.

Did you bother to work your way through the Boeing Whistleblowers Warning, or was it too complicated for you?


----------



## Meister (Sep 7, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Agapemom said:
> ...



I use intelligence ALONG WITH common sense.
I haven't a clue on what you use.  But, if your worried about something that's 1 in a million, I don't know how you sleep nights knowing the odds of a plane crash or a fatal traffic accident.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 7, 2011)

Is that the same ribbon that Malcolm McDowell was trying to catch a ride on?


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 8, 2011)

Meister said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You didn't answer my question.  Did you bother to work your way through the Boeing Whistleblower's Warning (which is loaded with educational links and data related to the concerns that are causing NASA employees to build off-the grid housing arrangements) or do you prefer to pontificate from a position of ignorance?


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 8, 2011)

JWBooth said:


> Is that the same ribbon that Malcolm McDowell was trying to catch a ride on?



Ah, sarcasm.  Your parents must be so proud.


----------



## Meister (Sep 8, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Agapemom said:
> ...


WTF are you even talking about?  I thought this was about a comet or a brown dwarf that has your panties all in a wad.  You want to talk about another conspiracy theory?  Make a thread about it.  I'm not going to chase your drivel about something else on this thread.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 8, 2011)

Meister said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You obviously haven't been reading my posts for comprehension.  I've already debunked the Niburu angle, and the article I posted is very related to Elenin (and the connection was also posted a while back) but don't let facts and rational arguments stand in the way of your insular focus on debunking just for the sake of debunking, and your penchant for slinging insults.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 8, 2011)

Meister said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Of course you aren't - it's over your head.


----------



## Bern80 (Sep 8, 2011)

Meister said:


> Mystery of the Giant Ribbon, Solved? - NASA Science



THAT is some fascinating shit.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 8, 2011)

Bern80 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Mystery of the Giant Ribbon, Solved? - NASA Science
> ...



Want some REALLY fascinating reading material (and pull up a chair and a cup of java, because it's a LONG read (study). 

Google - The Coming: A Boeing Whistleblowers Warning Will a Massive Celestial System Change Our Solar System?

(I can't post links)

and choose the PDF version (2nd link from the top on the Google search result)  The first few pages set the stage - but 90% of the article is subsequent research with lots of links to scholarly research and NASA information.

I sent the link to this page to a friend of mine who works at NASA to find out if there was any validity to it, and the short answer is YES!  The biggest concern is that something along the lines of a Carrington Event is very likely, and he said that the event would "alter the magnetic signature of the earth".  I pressed him about other comments he made, and did not ask to clarify that one.  Anything along the lines of a Carrington Event in today's electronic-dependent society would be doom on a scale that most people (who haven't looked into this) could not comprehend.

I am way behind on my preparations, but I am preparing like my NASA friend and the "Boeing Whistleblower" for life without electricity.  

My interest in Elenin is in how it might affect the sun's magnetosphere.

I just asked my friend from NASA, "Is there any concern at NASA that Elenin holds an electrical charge that could affect the sun? They are saying that Elenin is a non-event. Is it?"

I'll report back what he says.  He's a FB friend and that was sent by FB message, so don't know how long before he replies.  I also asked him today, "Is there anything that you are observing/watching to give warning that you would need to "bug out" or if there is an electromagnetic event, there wouldn't be enough warning? What do you keep an eye on and what are you looking for? I don't grasp the space weather data very well. I do watch the USGS daily (I can figure that one out) ;-)

I am eager to hear what he has to say.


----------



## Bern80 (Sep 8, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Bern80 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Interesting stuff so far, but there is a pretty large problem. You can't just read what's written you have to read how it's written. And frankly it's stuff like this that happens when a very knowledgable mind, like the contractor who's words are in bold meets up with conspiratorial/highly imaginiative mind, like the person actually writting the piece. You have to understand the difference in the way the two minds work. A scientist doesn't seek to prove a random theory. They allow the evdince they have gathered to point them to a theory or conclusion. The more conspiratorial mind is different. It has already concluded what it thinks will happen, and works backwards trying to find the evidence that supports his conclusion. We see it here all time in the truthers. They have already concluded that the trade centers were blown up via a controlled demolition. They look for the evidence that supports it and ignore that which doesn't.

Intitial skepticism aside, as far as (conspiracy) theories go, this is not as out there and I am not dismissing it out of hand. But the source and his tone make me extremely skeptical so far.


----------



## Bern80 (Sep 8, 2011)

I could be mistaken, but wasn't there just a report as public as being posted on Yahoo warning of increased solar activity in the comming months? Can anyone find a link to this.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 8, 2011)

Bern80 said:


> I could be mistaken, but wasn't there just a report as public as being posted on Yahoo warning of increased solar activity in the comming months? Can anyone find a link to this.



I couldn't find a Yahoo article, but found this from NASA - More Active Sun Means Nasty Solar Storms Ahead | Space.com and I think that might have been covered by Yahoo???


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 8, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Bern80 said:
> 
> 
> > I could be mistaken, but wasn't there just a report as public as being posted on Yahoo warning of increased solar activity in the comming months? Can anyone find a link to this.
> ...



WOO HOO I can post links now!


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 8, 2011)

Bern80 said:


> Interesting stuff so far, but there is a pretty large problem. You can't just read what's written you have to read how it's written. And frankly it's stuff like this that happens when a very knowledgable mind, like the contractor who's words are in bold meets up with conspiratorial/highly imaginiative mind, like the person actually writting the piece. You have to understand the difference in the way the two minds work. A scientist doesn't seek to prove a random theory. They allow the evdince they have gathered to point them to a theory or conclusion. The more conspiratorial mind is different. It has already concluded what it thinks will happen, and works backwards trying to find the evidence that supports his conclusion. We see it here all time in the truthers. They have already concluded that the trade centers were blown up via a controlled demolition. They look for the evidence that supports it and ignore that which doesn't.
> 
> Intitial skepticism aside, as far as (conspiracy) theories go, this is not as out there and I am not dismissing it out of hand. But the source and his tone make me extremely skeptical so far.



I hear your point.  I really don't have enough science background to evaluate any of these claims so I've decided to carefully watch the next alignments to see if there are large EQs as this article indicates there should be - [1104.2036] Astronomical alignments as the cause of ~M6+ seismicity


----------



## Bern80 (Sep 9, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Bern80 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting stuff so far, but there is a pretty large problem. You can't just read what's written you have to read how it's written. And frankly it's stuff like this that happens when a very knowledgable mind, like the contractor who's words are in bold meets up with conspiratorial/highly imaginiative mind, like the person actually writting the piece. You have to understand the difference in the way the two minds work. A scientist doesn't seek to prove a random theory. They allow the evdince they have gathered to point them to a theory or conclusion. The more conspiratorial mind is different. It has already concluded what it thinks will happen, and works backwards trying to find the evidence that supports his conclusion. We see it here all time in the truthers. They have already concluded that the trade centers were blown up via a controlled demolition. They look for the evidence that supports it and ignore that which doesn't.
> ...



Very interesting stuff. I'm still not getting the role this comet is theorized to play or maybe I didn't read far enough. I stopped a little over halfway into that PDF because stuff was being copied two or three times at that point. The idea itself isn't an 'out there' idea at all. Everything in our solar system, galaxy, universe, is moving and on different paths. It is more ridiculous to believe earth will exist unchanged and unscathed infinitum as it travels through the universe than it is to believe that at some point the proverbial galactic shit is going to hit the fan is some form or other for good ol Earth. Even if someone is lieing here about all I can see that they could be lieing about is the when, not if. 

Had a clarification though; the Boeing contractor said he was closing up shop in June, could you tell what year that was?


----------



## Meister (Sep 9, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Agapemom said:
> ...


I prefer to read books and articles on things that are relevent in my life.  Right now it's "Wild at Heart" by John Eldridge, and who won the last NASCAR race.  I'm not worried about something that probably won't happen in my lifetime.  I'll let a soccer mom worry about that for me.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 9, 2011)

Bern80 said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > Bern80 said:
> ...



It was this past June.  I remember this thread on the original forum.

I'm taking the basic precautions that NASA recommends:  NASA - Headquarters Emergency Operations - Personal/Family Preparedness Plan
With a few extra provisions to help in a long term no electricity environment.  I have no fear or worries though, my preparations for this are no different really than paying my health insurance premiums.  I don't stress about the possibility that I might need my health insurance policy when I pay my premiums.

Because the possibility of a Carrington Event level incident happening is not all that remote, What If the Biggest Solar Storm on Record Happened Today?  and because the effects would be so serious, I feel it is only prudent to attempt to mitigate our families losses with a little bit of preparation.

Here is a good article on this topic and the cause (via a Google Search) of me stumbling onto this forum:  Will Comet Elenin cause major earthquakes as it approaches Earth? | Exopolitics Institute News Service    If there are no major solar flares/CMEs during the September alignments Key Dates of Elenin Alignments and Proximities to Earth then I'm going to feel more comfortable in believing the Elenin debunkers.


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 9, 2011)

Meister said:


> I prefer to read books and articles on things that are relevent in my life.  Right now it's "Wild at Heart" by John Eldridge, and who won the last NASCAR race.  I'm not worried about something that probably won't happen in my lifetime.  I'll let a soccer mom worry about that for me.



What are you getting out of reading, "Wild at Heart" (I've read it).  It is about Christianity, yet you have acted most un-Christ like to me here on this forum.


----------



## Meister (Sep 9, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to read books and articles on things that are relevent in my life.  Right now it's "Wild at Heart" by John Eldridge, and who won the last NASCAR race.  I'm not worried about something that probably won't happen in my lifetime.  I'll let a soccer mom worry about that for me.
> ...



Just what am I supposed to do on this messageboard, coddle your delusions?


----------



## Agapemom (Sep 10, 2011)

Meister said:


> Agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Read the Sermon on the Mount - you might get a clue as to what you are supposed to do on this message board.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, it looks like the conspiratards have finally figured out that "sheeple" and "paid government shill" didn't work, so now they're going to say anyone who doesn't believe them is Un-Christ-like.

It won't work any better than the others, but at least they're trying to be innovative.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 10, 2011)

Interesting facts concerning the real comet Elenin.



> Comet Elenin will sweep nearest to Earth on Oct. 16 at a distance of 21 million miles and be moving fast enough to travel the distance from Earth to the moon in under five hours!
> 
> The effects of the comet on Earth at closest approach will be as inconsequential as that of a mosquito slamming head-on into an ocean-going supertanker.
> 
> ...



Will Earthbound Comet Fulfill 2012 Prophecy? : Discovery News


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 10, 2011)

Agapemom said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Agapemom said:
> ...


Are you stupid?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

obamerican said:


> agapemom said:
> 
> 
> > meister said:
> ...


do you even havE TO ASK


----------



## Bern80 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well 2 of 3 dates have came and went. No major earthquake activity that I heard.


----------

